
Science Magazine makes articles open to support ShutDownSTEM - seesawtron
https://mobile.twitter.com/ScienceMagazine/status/1270430534120935425
======
seesawtron
They made few articles on racial discrimination studies openly accessible to
support discussion against racial discrimination.

